# a carico tuo



## Tobus

Salve, come dite in inglese "a carico tuo"?
devo dire "le spese di spedizione a carico tuo". Non penso che "on your back" o "on the back of you" vadano bene.


----------



## Jana337

At your expense? 

Jana


----------



## Tobus

Ah si perfetto Thank you so much!


----------



## venice

Si potrebbe anche dire 'On your charge' ?


----------



## venice

lsp said:


> *In* one's charge has a wider sense of responsibility, trust, and mangement. EXAMPLE: _The children were in the babysitter's charge. _Dependent children are clearly a fiscal responsibility.


 
Ma non mi riferivo ai bambini!
Intendevo la frase 'a carico tuo'
Per esempio: 'Il viaggio sarà totalmente a carico della società'
'The travel will be totally on charge of the company'


----------



## lsp

venice said:


> Ma non mi riferivo ai bambini!
> Intendevo la frase 'a carico tuo'
> Per esempio: 'Il viaggio sarà totalmente a carico della società'
> 'The travel will be totally on charge of the company'


oops, sorry. Still, no. 
_The travel will be totally at the company's expense._ You would say "on the company's charge" as an informal way to say "on a corporate credit card," but it still isn't natural sounding to me.


----------



## venice

lsp said:


> oops, sorry. Still, no.
> _The travel will be totally at the company's expense._ You would say "on the company's charge" as an informal way to say "on a corporate credit card," but it still isn't natural sounding to me.


 
Very interesting, Isp.
By the way, may I ask you if this sentence is correct ?:
'Dove devo metterlo in conto?' (that's a drink that a client of mine had)
'Where have I to *charge* it?"


----------



## lsp

venice said:


> Very interesting, *L*sp.
> By the way, may I ask you if this sentence is correct ?:
> 'Dove devo metterlo in conto?' (that's a drink that a client of mine had)
> 'Where have I to *charge* it?"


I'm not sure I understand this one, is in it a hotel for example? 
I'm fairly certain grammatically it's going to be "Where should I charge it?" but I'm not sure I grasp the right meaning.


----------



## fox71

Where can I put it on?


----------



## venice

lsp said:


> I'm not sure I understand this one, is in it a hotel for example?
> I'm fairly certain grammatically it's going to be "Where should I charge it?" but I'm not sure I grasp the right meaning.


 
Yes it's at the hotel bar, and the price of the drink will go in the room bill.


----------



## lsp

venice said:


> Yes it's at the hotel bar, and the price of the drink will go in the room bill.



Then my guess was a good one. The guest is asked, "Where should I charge it?" by the bartender.


----------



## fox71

"Shall I put it on your room account?"
Non mi dite che è sbagliato perchè è una frase che uso sempre!


----------



## venice

lsp said:


> Then my guess was a good one. The guest is asked, "Where should I charge it?" by the bartender.


 
Thank for your explanation, but what about the Fox' 'Where can I put it on?'


----------



## lsp

fox71 said:


> "Shall I put it on your room account?"
> Non mi dite che è sbagliato perchè è una frase che uso sempre!



This one is *perfect* . You can also omit "account." We are used to saying just "put it on my room."

"Where can I put it on" doesn't work well.


----------



## fox71

Va beh, tanto qt'ultima frase non l'ho mai usata...era solo per cercare di aiutare venice...


----------



## venice

Bene, per concludere questo thread (altrimenti i moderatori ci dicono che andiamo fuori tema) la frase giusta è:
'Shall I put it on your room?'
O se sono due clienti di due camere diverse che hanno bevuto assieme e non so a chi caricare l'importo:
'Where shall I put it on' (In witch room shall ....)
Grazie a tutti.


----------



## audia

venice said:


> Thank for your explanation, but what about the Fox' 'Where can I put it on?'


Perhaps: Where can I put the charges?
or:What can I charge this to?
Who should I charge this to?


----------



## fox71

Sulla camera della strega però no, eh?


----------



## venice

fox71 said:


> Sulla camera della strega però no, eh?


 
Sei senza pietà. A quest'ora di notte è permesso un errore di battuta!
O no!


----------



## venice

audia said:


> Perhaps: Where can I put the charges?
> or:What can I charge this to?
> Who should I charge this to?


 
Grazie Audia, penso siano tutte possibili e valide soluzioni!


----------



## audia

Prego , and thanks for the witch joke!


----------



## lsp

venice said:


> Bene, per concludere questo thread (altrimenti i moderatori ci dicono che andiamo fuori tema) la frase giusta è:
> 'Shall I put it on your room?'
> O se sono due clienti di due camere diverse che hanno bevuto assieme e non so a chi caricare l'importo:
> 'Where shall I put it on' (In witch room shall ....)
> Grazie a tutti.



Nope. Sorry. Besides the witchy spelling error, you can't use that last suggestion (and after all the fine suggestions we'd already come up with!).
'Where shall I put it on'


----------



## Barlaccia

Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo, ho scoperto solo ora questo utilissimo forum.
Sto scrivendo una lettera di lavoro e vorrei sapere come scrivere corettamente "I costi per la modifica saranno a nostro carico".
Grazie per l'aiuto.


----------



## baldpate

Barlaccia said:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo, ho scoperto solo ora questo utilissimo forum.
> Sto scrivendo una lettera di lavoro e vorrei sapere come scrivere corettamente "I costi per la modifica saranno a nostro carico".
> Grazie per l'aiuto.


 
Direi ...
"The modification will be made at our expense"
o
"We will bear the costs of the modification"
o
"The costs of the modification will be born by us"

Sfortunatamente, *non* si puo' usare la traduzione piu' letterale ("The costs of the modification will be at our expense"), perche' suona innaturale in inglese; quindi, bisogna qualche altra organizzazione della frase.


----------



## Barlaccia

Grazie mille!


----------



## M.C.

lsp said:


> oops, sorry. Still, no.
> _The travel will be totally at the company's expense._ You would say "on the company's charge" as an informal way to say "on a corporate credit card," but it still isn't natural sounding to me.



It would be better to say "trip" or "journey" instead of travel, because this is normally used as a verb, unless linked with something else like travel insurance for example. If you know the means of travel (you can say it here) you could say "flight" or "voyage" if this is the case. You could also just say that the ticket will be at the company's expense (if it is at the company's expense, it  normally implies that the company will pay everything). 
I hope this helps.
M.C.


----------



## lsp

M.C. said:


> It would be better to say "trip" or "journey" instead of travel, because this is normally used as a verb, unless linked with something else like travel insurance for example. If you know the means of travel (you can say it here) you could say "flight" or "voyage" if this is the case. You could also just say that the ticket will be at the company's expense (if it is at the company's expense, it  normally implies that the company will pay everything).
> I hope this helps.
> M.C.



I think "travel" as a noun especially on the general topic of expenses is widely accepted, in some cases _preferred_. The question is: what expense is actually covered. "Trip" or "journey" suggests only the cost of the means of transportation ("flight" or "voyage" as you said), while "travel" could suggest per diem (meals and other expenses) would be comprehensively covered by the company rather than the individual.


----------



## M.C.

Thanks, I hadn't thought of that.
M.C.


----------



## sten90

Io volevo tradurre "*il bere è a carico dei singoli*". Sto scrivendo un evento alla quale invito i partecipanti ad un raduno. Ecco l'intera frase: "Poi proseguiremo con botellòn in spiaggia, il bere è a carico dei singoli".

Io pensavo di tradurla come "then it will be turn of a botellòn on the beach, _drinking is on the single participant_"?, però la seconda parte mi convince veramente poco!
Qualche idea?


----------



## tefNutella

In questo caso credo si sovrapponga perfettamente a questo thread, e quindi potrebbe essere :

"...at the participants' expenses"


----------



## sten90

tefNutella said:


> "...at the participants' expenses"



E' proprio quello che cercavo! Grazie!


----------



## tefNutella

Non c'è di che 
(e buon divertimento!)


----------

